# Skervesen guitars-hit or miss?



## thatguyupthere (Dec 23, 2013)

sorry if this is not the right place to start this thread, but I couldn't think of anywhere else because this seems like a general topic.

anyways, I know that skervesen is highly praised by their customers around here for their top notch quality, but ive been hearing that they are very hit or miss which disappoints me because im practically obsessed with them and would really like to have one built for me (when I have the cash in like 10 years ). but I have a *very* hard time believing that skervesens are anything BUT the outstanding quality guitars ive always heard about.

so, skervesen owners or people who have played a few. what would you say? would I be good with a skerv or should I just move on to a different brand like mayones?. polish guitars seem to be very nice/high quality. I also understand that some of the luthiers at skervesen had worked for Mayones for about 10 years, so wouldn't the quality be about or exactly the same?.


----------



## kamello (Dec 23, 2013)

lolwut?  

care to share where you read that?


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 23, 2013)

on the guitar porn gear exchange FB page somebody was selling a (stunning) J. custom for 3 grand and I said id rather have a (even more stunning) skervesen built for me for that kind of money. and people commented saying "Skervesen is EXTREMELY hit or miss. I have seen them with neck pockets so shoddy you could fit a quarter in them" and "this guitar (the j custom) DESTROYS, puts to shame and makes Skevesen cry. From someone who has owned MANY J.Customs and several Skervesens." those are actual quotes. also said they feel like toy Blackmachines

I have a very hard time believing this because skervesens are renowned, at least on SS.org for their quality and its actually shocking to hear somebody say something BAD about skervesen. something ive never heard of before.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 23, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> I have a very hard time believing this because skervesens are renowned, at least on SS.org for their quality and its actually shocking to hear somebody say something BAD about skervesen. something ive never heard of before.



I remember more than one luthier with a reputation made of solid gold on here, and on other boards with solid gold reputations which turned to dust when a few of the owners who received less than pristine products and service started to make themselves heard. No one is perfect, nothing is flawless, no luthier has quality set in stone. Not saying that Skervesen are anything less than amazing, but you never know.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I remember more than one luthier with a reputation made of solid gold on here, and on other boards with solid gold reputations which turned to dust when a few of the owners who received less than pristine products and service started to make themselves heard. No one is perfect, nothing is flawless, no luthier has quality set in stone. Not saying that Skervesen are anything less than amazing, but you never know.



Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't mean this in an offensive manner, but have you honestly ever played a Skervesen Guitar? What are you basing your opinion on them by? 

I'll say this very bluntly, just because it has a very nice photoshoot and presentation in the form of nicely done videos and promotion, does not make that instrument amazing. Do they look great? Yes they do, but just because someone tells you it's an excellent guitar doesn't mean anything until you put your hands on it. 

Look at Strictly 7, they looked great and had a great roster of incredible guitarists. But if you dug deep enough you'd find a bad experience or two, not to mention that most of the time the entire customer base isn't always vocal or present online to share their experience.

That being said, they seem like a great set of guys and I don't doubt that they'd rectify any issues that might end up making it past them. They are in fact human, so I'm sure they've made mistakes every now and then, and hopefully they handled them in a well enough manner that the consumer didn't have anything bad to say about them by the end of their transaction.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm basing my opinion on all the skervesen NGDays and reviews and videos i can find online Haha. I honestly have never touched one and I wish I knew somebody with one so I could play it and get a more solid opinion. Right now I'm just going with others opinions and I've heard nothing but positive opinions. I guess I'm just assuming to much


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 23, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> I know that skervesen is highly praised by their customers around here for their top notch quality,





thatguyupthere said:


> but ive been hearing that they are very hit or miss which disappoints me because im practically obsessed with them





thatguyupthere said:


> but I have a very hard time believing that skervesens are anything BUT the outstanding quality guitars ive always heard about.





thatguyupthere said:


> I've heard nothing but positive opinions



Which is it now 



thatguyupthere said:


> would really like to have one built for me (when I have the cash in like 10 years ). but I have a *very* hard time believing that skervesens are anything BUT the outstanding quality guitars ive always heard about.





thatguyupthere said:


> so, skervesen owners or people who have played a few. what would you say? would I be good with a skerv or should I just move on to a different brand like mayones?. polish guitars seem to be very nice/high quality. I also understand that some of the luthiers at skervesen had worked for Mayones for about 10 years, so wouldn't the quality be about or exactly the same?.



But your not actually moving on to anything though are you? You said above that its going to be basically years before you can afford one. So what are you actually trying to consider? If Skervesen will be a good quality guitar in years from now? 

I actually get it man, your obsessed with em right now and curious about the quality. Its all good.

They look nice, theres no argument there.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 23, 2013)

I mean we all do, just don't buy into hype like that. Everyone likes different gear, so even speaking about just preference you might just not like the brand or guitar that someone else does. I've tried some high end guitars that really aren't that amazing when you consider other things in the price range.

Someone else put it a lot better than I could have in a different thread, reviews and impressions are always relative to what the owner is upgrading from, and his or her experience with other guitars. In otherwords, if you're upgrading from an Squire to a Custom Shop Fender of course that's going to logically be a better guitar. But that doesn't mean that person knows anything about everything inbetween like the mid range instruments. So impressions like that aren't really helpful to someone looking to invest in a high end and expensive instrument, because their best might not be better than what you have.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 23, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> No one is perfect, nothing is flawless, no luthier has quality set in stone. Not saying that Skervesen are anything less than amazing, but you never know.


I totally agree on this. Most skervs I've seen look like they came out perfect but I guess that's just a picture. And pics don't do to much justice until you can play one and fully judge it yourself



leonardo7 said:


> But your not actually moving on to anything though are you? You said above that its going to be basically years before you can afford one. So what are you actually trying to consider? If Skervesen will be a good quality guitar in years from now?
> 
> I actually get it man, your obsessed with em right now and curious about the quality. Its all good.
> 
> They look nice, theres no argument there.


Well I'm saving up for one by doing chores around the house and working with my grandpa but the money wont build up to quickly until I get a steady job. What I meant was should I consider another brand or is skervesen good enough to keep my faith in until I have the cash ( I know this is all a matter of opinion). I'm sure the quality might even get a little better in years to come because they would have more experience. 

It's not like I'm just watching from a distance and obsessing over them, I'm actually saving money to buy one so of course I'm looking for as many opinions as I can.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

You'll never know which luthier is the right choice. Nobody's perfect, and there's always a chance you'll get something you don't like. That's the main reason I turn away ordering from luthiers. I more than enjoy trying before I buy.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a Skervesen coming pretty soon so I'll get to see for myself how it compares. Oddly enough I still consider my BRJ's to be the best in my collection and most of us here know what happened with him. 

As long as the quality is on par with a nice Jackson or ESP I don't think I will be disappointed with the purchase, but I'll be pleasantly surprise if it exceeds my expectations.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Dec 23, 2013)

I was wondering this myself, but just because i have the feeling i see a lot of them coming up in the for sale section here.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2013)

All keep in mind that the Guitar Pron page is a sales page, and the people saying that stuff are likely saying so just to sell the Ibby. As soon as someone on there wants to sell a Skervy you will hear nothing but glowing praise about them. It's just salesmanship.

FWIW, I have a Skervesen, and mine is a "hit." I've also not seen any "misses."


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 23, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> "Skervesen is EXTREMELY hit or miss. I have seen them with neck pockets so shoddy you could fit a quarter in them" and "this guitar (the j custom) DESTROYS, puts to shame and makes Skevesen cry. From someone who has owned MANY J.Customs and several Skervesens."



just take it with a grain of salt, as he _IS_ the one trying to sell his guitar... 

never tried a skervesen myself but they seem like nice guitars. played plenty of ibanez though, and even the j customs can be hit or miss. like someone said above... nobody's perfect.


----------



## russmuller (Dec 23, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> I'm actually saving money to buy one so of course I'm looking for as many opinions as I can.



I can appreciate what you're saying, because it's hard to go down the long road of savings without something specific in mind. You want to make sure you're headed toward the right thing, eh?

Consider that anything can happen. Even if their quality is stellar now, something really bad could happen between now and your build. Even someplace that makes great guitars but had administrative and workload challenges might have things turned around to the point where they're putting out perfect 10's on reasonable build times with great service and response times once you're ready to invest. Companies may drop out of or into the running over the course of time it takes you to save up.

So, lust after the Skervesen and save. ANY custom guitar is going to cost you a lot of money and a hefty deposit up front, so even if they go bust on quality at least they helped give you the goal and drive to get to where you can afford a guitar (even from someone else).

Once you're ready to roll, that's when you need to really start digging in with research like what you're doing here. Contact them. Work up a quote and see if you're comfortable with the experience and communication. Let them know that you want to try one out before you commit money and you'd like to play a recent build of theirs. Maybe they can put you in touch with an owner in your area who would be cool enough to let you check it out.

I'm pretty sure they understand that it can be difficult to gamble your savings for a product that doesn't exist from a company you've never tried, as will other owners. Then it's just a matter of geography. But a 4 hour drive to another state to check out a guitar is worth the investment when compared to $3,600 for a guitar that doesn't meet your expectations.


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 23, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> I have a Skervesen coming pretty soon so I'll get to see for myself how it compares. Oddly enough I still consider my BRJ's to be the best in my collection and most of us here know what happened with him.




So I've currently got a J Custom, Skervesen, Mayones, BRJ, Caparison and a Carvin in my line up.

I'll actually agree with Mike here, my BRJ is ridiculous, and as far as I can tell I got super lucky because it was one of the last one's that he produced without any real flaws. It's my heirloom at this point, I don't even keep it in my apartment with me anymore.

I've played a lot of high end stuff and the best advice I can give would be to hit people up after the NGD blinders have worn off and they've played the guitar a while. All I see in reviews are "the best I've ever played" and other such lines without much context.

Everyone is different, if you can try to see if you can get a hold of one and play it before you buy it. 

Now that being said, out of all the people I've had builds with Skervesen was by FAR the most communicative. They sent me pictures and kept me updated almost ever other day. I know things have changed and they're a lot more popular now than when my build was taking place, but I would definitely deal with them again as far as business.

I agree with a lot of the previous post stating that no one always makes perfect instruments etc, but I think it goes a long way when they understand they've made a mistake and then how they deal with it. From what I've read the guys at Skervesen have been nothing but professional about fixing mistakes etc....just my 

I was the same way with Caparison when I was a kid, still love them aesthetically..took me like 8 years to finally land one, live the dream.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never played one, but my good friend Mike (JPMike) has had and does has several of them, and he's had nothing but great things to say about them.

The only 6 string I remember seeing for sale was my other friend Zack's (engage) guitar, and he said it held up to a Blackmachine: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...tom-shop-exotic-raptor-baritone-27-scale.html

^ He runs the Guitar Porn page, so you could ask him what he thinks, since I think he mentioned that he ordered another one in that sale ad right there.

If I'm not mistaken, Jephjaques ended up with the same guitar and loves it as well.

Oh, and Musza has had a ton of them as well - maybe he'll chime in about them.

I think they look cool.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 23, 2013)

I've had a lot experience with a lot of different guitars&#8230;. for the price they are a win and look fantastic, great to deal with as well. I had a couple of small issues which didn't affect playability at all.

My Skervy review here&#8230;.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ard-viper-shark-pics-galore-story-review.html


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2013)

rifftrauma said:


> I've played a lot of high end stuff and the best advice I can give would be to hit people up after the NGD blinders have worn off and they've played the guitar a while. All I see in reviews are "the best I've ever played" and other such lines without much context.



So true. It's gotten to the point where I almost can't stand to read NGDs of higher end guitars because they are so gushing with praise. Some of it is clearly rationalization for how much money was spent. I just cannot take the, "It sounds better than all my other guitars with the same pickups and wood! It is both bright and bassy, smooth and crisp! It's a tone machine!" Then it gets sold, and they say, "Meh, they aren't that good."


----------



## HighPotency (Dec 23, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't mean this in an offensive manner, but have you honestly ever played a Skervesen Guitar? What are you basing your opinion on them by?
> 
> I'll say this very bluntly, just because it has a very nice photoshoot and presentation in the form of nicely done videos and promotion, does not make that instrument amazing. Do they look great? Yes they do, but just because someone tells you it's an excellent guitar doesn't mean anything until you put your hands on it.
> 
> ...



I'll be blunt as well- the first half of your post is pretty much irrelevant.

I'd love to have a Strandberg guitar. Let's say I suddenly won the lottery and could afford one. Now my dilemma is I'd like to play one before I buy it. I don't know anyone with one and I can't exactly walk into Guitar Center and ask to try a Boden 7. Same goes for Skversen. A lot of cases like this rely soley on the opinions and endorsements of reliable guitarists.

And when that much money is changing hands, even one person telling you to avoid them is going to make you at least second guess yourself for a moment.

As for Strictly 7, well... That's a whole other can of worms. Let's just say I'm glad Washburn/Astral are handling the production Strandbergs now.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 23, 2013)

I think Skervesen is considered to often have flaws, not to an extreme extent though. It's usually things like small blemishes in the finish, filler used around the binding/inlays, and things of that sort. To a lot of people though, that's a big deal, since you're paying 3000+ dollars for a custom instrument and as such should be able to expect pretty much perfection. I don't think there's been any Skervesen stories where the instrument is completely ....ed and not a nice guitar overall, though.


----------



## jahosy (Dec 23, 2013)

^ My Skervesen 4AP-7 had finishes flaws in them, though it sounded amazing. From what i gathered its really a hit and miss (more hits) with their finishes. 

Perhaps save abit more and go with Mayones. They're exceptional all round. My 2 cents.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 23, 2013)

I love my skervesen. I've played a lot of guitars in my time and its probably one of my favorites. It just has a very solid feel and I just love the way it resonates when I play it. With the BKP warpigs install it just ....ing roars. Also.. its beautiful 







I know this doesn't help the "Oh looking good in photos doesn't mean quality" argument but I mean COME ON.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 24, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> I'll be blunt as well- the first half of your post is pretty much irrelevant.
> 
> I'd love to have a Strandberg guitar. Let's say I suddenly won the lottery and could afford one. Now my dilemma is I'd like to play one before I buy it. I don't know anyone with one and I can't exactly walk into Guitar Center and ask to try a Boden 7. Same goes for Skversen. A lot of cases like this rely soley on the opinions and endorsements of reliable guitarists.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say irrelevant, who says you have to get a Skervesen or a Strandberg? I find it rather pointless to invest thousands, wait years and then after all that build up you find out if you like the guitar or not. That's quite ineffective and pointless. You'd do yourself a favor to track someone down who has the guitar brand you're showing an interest in and playing them first hand.

And considering he's saving up and has mentioned it'll be awhile before he gets a chance to order one. He's bound to cross paths with one, wether it be an owner or a touring artist who is friendly enough to let the fans try out his or her gear.

I still wouldn't trust endorsee opinions or reviews simply because endorsees are being compensated to support a brand. It's a basic exchange of services for a positive nod, or if the person being endorsed has the balls to do it, be straight up and list the pros and the cons of their experience. The tendency for things like defects and issues to be ignored because an endorsee is being compensated to say mostly or all positive things is the reason I don't recommend people base their entire decision on them. 

Speaking from personal experience, my "Dream" Guitar wasn't the guitar for me and now I play primarily a specific kind of guitar. And I didn't know it was the guitar for me until I ended up with one in my hands.

EDIT: crg, your Skervy is ....ing gorgeous man. You've got some great taste dude, if yours has no defects or issues that's awesome.


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 24, 2013)

I play mine daily and still love the crap out of it. Is every minute detail on the guitar perfect? No. I mentioned the details in my NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/252888-ngd-skervesen-raptor-6-baritone-review-pics-vid.html

But to call it anything other than a "hit" is selling it way short. From what I can tell, Skervesen is only getting better and better. I will likely order second after my Sabre Ghost is done. DO not fret, you will get a stellar guitar unless you are very unlucky.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 24, 2013)

Considering that Skervesen humbly took on the advice of another builder regarding their CNC processes, I'd say they're pretty onto self-improvement and high standards as a company.


----------



## elq (Dec 24, 2013)

I might be one of the people that doesn't really care for the one Skervesen I owned, it wasn't bad by any means, just not even close to being worth all of the huge amount of hype around them... but then again, almost all of the guitars in my house at the moment are very high end, so I'm biased.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 24, 2013)

How much is a Skervesen new anyways? Like if you want a mahogany body with maple top and rosewood/ebony neck with a Hipshot how much ballpark would that be?


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 24, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> How much is a Skervesen new anyways? Like if you want a mahogany body with maple top and rosewood/ebony neck with a Hipshot how much ballpark would that be?



Like 1700eu I think


----------



## jahosy (Dec 24, 2013)

base price 1900 euro. Neck thru + 300 euro. etc


----------



## morethan6 (Dec 24, 2013)

jahosy said:


> base price 1900 euro. Neck thru + 300 euro. etc



Anyone else think that 1900 Euros is actually very very good value for a guitar like this? I mean, an off-the-shelf production Les Paul STD 2014 is like 2400 Euros.

Just saying, we're not talking PRS Private Stock money here right? Or 2nd hand Blackmachine on ebay money


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 24, 2013)

morethan6 said:


> Anyone else think that 1900 Euros is actually very very good value for a guitar like this? I mean, an off-the-shelf production Les Paul STD 2014 is like 2400 Euros.
> 
> Just saying, we're not talking PRS Private Stock money here right? Or 2nd hand Blackmachine on ebay money



On the other hand, you can get Suhr/Tom Andersons for about that price, which have a reputation for actual perfection, plus infinite experience. On the other hand, by going to one of those you would lose a lot of the ability to spec out an instrument fully customized (and I understand the need for some to do that, I took that route in the past). 

I personally think Skervesens base price is a bit high for the quality they do. Again, not insisting they put out garbage instruments, I just feel that within their price range, even for fully custom instruments, you can go to some builders with way more experience and that put out seriously flawless stuff. 

Also, don't get me wrong, despite what I'm saying here, I still personally want a Skervesen build. Probably in my top 3 builders of interest for any future builds right now. They put out seriously beautiful looking instruments.


----------



## jahosy (Dec 24, 2013)

General boils down to two factors me thinks: 1) top worksmanship; or 2) full customisation


----------



## morethan6 (Dec 24, 2013)

LIFE = COMPROMISE
ALL DISCUSSION = NOW REDUNDANT


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 24, 2013)

I wish I could contribute to this thread with anything other than describing the wet patch in my pants looking through galleries of Skervesen guitars. 

My ultimate favourite looking guitars. Beautiful looking instruments.


----------



## constepatdyak (Dec 24, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## crg123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Erockomania said:


>



Still my absolute favorite top design from them. Man-o-man.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 24, 2013)

kamello said:


> lolwut?
> 
> care to share where you read that?



Yep....knew he saw that on there.....that for sale post got out of hand.... -.-' Zack K. who is a member on here was bashing Skervees.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 24, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I've never played one, but my good friend Mike (JPMike) has had and does has several of them, and he's had nothing but great things to say about them.
> 
> The only 6 string I remember seeing for sale was my other friend Zack's (engage) guitar, and he said it held up to a Blackmachine: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...tom-shop-exotic-raptor-baritone-27-scale.html
> 
> ...



Zack is the one who said it to get this kid fired up.


----------



## Jlang (Dec 24, 2013)

Zack and mehtab are quite elitist when it comes to guitar brands. Not that there is anything wrong with that just take what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 24, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Zack is the one who said it to get this kid fired up.




Wait, Zack was the one who said what? Didn't follow that one.


----------



## Musza (Dec 24, 2013)

*thatguyupthere*, if you are obsessed with Skervesen and they make your hands shaking - order one. If you don't like it because of a flaw (if there is one) you can send it back so they can fix it (the ease of communication and seamlessly sevice they offer made me order my first Skervy) and if you just dont like the fundamental aspect of it like for example a neck profile, you can sell it easly with minimum loss. Aftermarket for semi custom-shop guitars is very good because of waiting time for a new one.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 24, 2013)

all I've got to do is wait for the money to build up...who knows, maybe by that time skervesen WILL have the ability to build completely flawless guitars or maybe ill invest in something else that catches my attention (maybe a mayo) like skerv's did. but everyone has their own tastes so while one person loves, lets say, a black machine and is willing to wait the 3-5 years I've heard about to get one built and pay the ridiculous sum of cash. somebody might think there's nothing special about'em. it all comes down to how well you feel you connect with the guitar, like Misha said.


----------



## ikarus (Dec 25, 2013)

Musza said:


> *thatguyupthere*, if you are obsessed with Skervesen and they make your hands shaking - order one. If you don't like it because of a flaw (if there is one) you can send it back so they can fix it (the ease of communication and seamlessly sevice they offer made me order my first Skervy) and if you just dont like the fundamental aspect of it like for example a neck profile, you can sell it easly with minimum loss. Aftermarket for semi custom-shop guitars is very good because of waiting time for a new one.



why have you deleted most of the text?


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 25, 2013)

I was semi-close to pulling the trigger on a Skervesen. Price pushed me away, but the dude was super chill and polite when I PM'd him. They do look super sick and I'd love to own one, but I know I'd be bummed to see ANY flaws on a guitar in the $2,000 range. 

Rationalization lessens as the price of something goes up. Under $1,000 and I can let some stuff slide. Over $1,000 and shit starts getting serious and you expect significantly less flaws. Once you step into the $2,000 realm, that's officially high end, imo, and damn near perfection is expected.

From what I hear, though, the flaws found on Skervesen's are usually very minor finish flaws, so at least excellent playability and tone can be expected. Knock that price down a bit and those minor finish flaws don't really seem like much. 

I still want one. That 4AP design is sick.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2013)

What gave them a good name was that they had short wait times and actually managed to abide to their schedules pretty well. I do not know how it goes nowadays, but one of their selling points was "don't wait 2 years for a custom"


----------



## witeter (Dec 25, 2013)

My advice would be to research, research and do some more research. Many times we cant get access to some luthier brands to try them in person, so if you are going to part with your hard earned cash make sure you have done a good amount of groundwork. Read reviews, contact the NGD owners after some months once the honeymoon period has cooled off-is the guitar still all that? if not why not? contact people who are selling them maybe after having them for a short period of time-why are they selling? if ppl have been going on about getting a NGD and then nothing appears-what has happened? 
Basically speak to as many people as possible, and make sure you are happy with your decision. Good luck man, one thing is for sure-they look killer!


----------



## schwiz (Dec 25, 2013)

Ultimate pot stirring thread.


----------



## mcsalty (Dec 26, 2013)

It all comes down to your personal preference. It's always best (if possible) to try one out before you buy it regardless of online opinion, and base your decision on what you played instead of what you read. Remember, the source is always important when it comes to criticism/review of almost anything. The guy who's shitting on Skervesen could easily be an Ibanez fanboy and anyone who's spent a few minutes on this forum knows how they can be haha


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 27, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> As long as the quality is on par with a nice Jackson...



I will debate you on this aspect of your quote all day long. I have first hand experience, unfortunately.


----------



## WillVinson (Jan 5, 2014)

elq said:


> I might be one of the people that doesn't really care for the one Skervesen I owned, it wasn't bad by any means, just not even close to being worth all of the huge amount of hype around them... but then again, almost all of the guitars in my house at the moment are very high end, so I'm biased.



What didn't you like about your Skev?


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 17, 2016)

Polythoral said:


> I think Skervesen is considered to often have flaws, not to an extreme extent though. It's usually things like small blemishes in the finish, filler used around the binding/inlays, and things of that sort. To a lot of people though, that's a big deal, since you're paying 3000+ dollars for a custom instrument and as such should be able to expect pretty much perfection. I don't think there's been any Skervesen stories where the instrument is completely ....ed and not a nice guitar overall, though.



yes, as you said, when one waits 1 year + and pays 2500+ for a guitar, of course you need perfection! and the smallest flaw will make one turn into a hulk


----------

